# Absicherung im Schaltschrank



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Frage zur Auslegung im Schaltschrank:
es soll eine Gesamt-Leistung (aufgeteilt in verschiedene Elemente wie Heizungen, Lichtleisten usw.) von ca. 35kW (400VAC, 50HZ, 3pol.) durch einen Schaltschrank geleitet/gesteuert/geschaltet werden.

In der Einspeisung soll eine Hauptsicherung sitzen, anschl. ein Hauptschalter mit Not-Aus-Fkt. Wie hoch müssen die Sicherungen in der Hauptsicherung ausgelegt werden und wie der Hauptschalter? Oder sollte der Hauptschalter vor den Sicherungen sitzen?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

mfg,
gast


----------



## Markus (23 Juni 2004)

bei 35kw ne 100a sicherung

den hauptschalter vor die sicherungen, weil hauptschalter aus = keine spannung ab hauptschalter.

wenn du es anders rum machst musst du die klemmen und geräte kennzeichnen an denen noch spannung anlieg wenn der hauptschalter aus ist.

auch fremdspannungen müssen gekennzeichnet dein.


nicht nur gekennzeichnet sonder auch berührungsschutz.


----------



## Balou (23 Juni 2004)

Moin

Wenn die Querschnitte im Schaltschrank (Sammelschienen) genau so groß bzw.größer sind als der Querschnitt der Zuleitung würde ich nach der Zuleitung nur den Hauptschalter setzten und keine Sicherungen mehr für die Zuleitung sondern nur für die Einzelnen Abgänge.
Die Zuleitung Sicherst du ja in der Haupt (Trafo) Verteilung ab.
Sonst bekommst du evtl Probleme mit der Selektivität wenn du die Zuleitung vor und hinten absicherst.

Hoffe man Versteht was ich meine!!  

Balou


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Juni 2004)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, dann hab ichs kapiert. :wink: 

so ists recht mit der Handhabung.

Gruß pt


----------



## tolka (20 Januar 2015)

Was bedeutet MCC (Motor Control Center) wenn dies bei einem Schaltschrankbau gefortdert wird ????????


----------



## norustnotrust (20 Januar 2015)

MCC steht für Motor Control Center und ist eigentlich ein normaler Leistungsverteiler (Motorabgänge, Umrichter, etc..). Oft wird damit aber die Fertigung in Einschub- oder Stecktechnik gemeint.


----------

